# Frogs (graphic)



## Theslingshothunter (Aug 3, 2016)

I went out today with my poachers friend and took a few of the little buggers with pebbles


----------



## brucered (Dec 30, 2015)

Why?


----------



## StretchandEat (Nov 11, 2015)

Any pics.. did they have alot of meat on them.. I love frog legs too


----------



## Viper010 (Apr 21, 2012)

How is this graphic, with no pictures? Lol! 
Enjoy the frog legs! Although I haven't had the privilege of trying them myself I hear they're delicious.


----------



## brucered (Dec 30, 2015)

Viper010 said:


> How is this graphic, with no pictures?.


Here you go.



Spoiler


----------



## Ibojoe (Mar 13, 2016)

Way to go! Enjoy the legs


----------



## StretchandEat (Nov 11, 2015)

After reading reading and see "little buggers".. I'm wondering if they were big enough to eat and if they were killed for their meat are just for fun.. but that's just my assumption


----------



## brucered (Dec 30, 2015)

StretchandEat said:


> After reading reading and see "little buggers".. I'm wondering if they were big enough to eat and if they were killed for their meat are just for fun.. but that's just my assumption


Its from the same kid who was bragging about shooting a sparrow and chipmunk because it broke his dogs leg.

I'm guessing he was killing for fun. He also calls his friend a poacher, which isn't a cool practice.


----------



## pult421 (Aug 13, 2015)

I think a poachers friend is a catty


----------



## brucered (Dec 30, 2015)

pult421 said:


> I think a poachers friend is a catty


Never heard that one but you may be right. I'm just assuming the worst, based on his last threads glorifying his senseless kills.


----------



## pult421 (Aug 13, 2015)

I remember the broken dog leg thread lol. That was funny.


----------



## gabeb (Jan 1, 2016)

Poacher's Friend is a catapult made by GKJ (John Webb). And yes why no pic? Why call them little buggers because real "hunters" kill food large enough to eat. Are you even going to visit this thread or say eff it? Tell us more pics please.?!


----------



## theTurk (Feb 25, 2016)

He's saving up for a nice legs meal, no need to hate on the kid. No need to play the forum police officer role.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## gabeb (Jan 1, 2016)

Ok well I guess I went off. Sorry @Theslingshothunter I would like to see them cooked up though. How are you planning to cook them if I might ask?

Sent from my XT830C using Tapatalk


----------



## brucered (Dec 30, 2015)

theTurk said:


> He's saving up for a nice legs meal...


How do we know that?


----------

